# How old are you?



## grind4it (Jan 15, 2013)

For whatever reasons I get younger guys at the gym ask me how old I am. It is usally followed by a backhanded comment like, "you look good for an old guy". 

This has got my little mind wondering how old you guys are? Obviously we all build mental pictures of people based on things they say online. 
Some of you have posted your age, but a lot have not.

With that said please post your age......personally, I am 42

Grind


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2013)

33 still look 25


----------



## Cashout (Jan 15, 2013)

43 this year and when I say that to folks who ask I get "Noooo Way!"

To that, I simply respond "Way!"


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

27. Just a pup.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 15, 2013)

24 years old and feckin sexy


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

28 but i look 20.  kinda annoying... unless im in a wife beater and you can see my size my babyface tells all.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

54 years 11 months.......

Respect,
Vette


----------



## losieloos (Jan 15, 2013)

I just turned 22.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

27 with 80% gray hair! Say something...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

JOMO said:


> 27 with 80% gray hair! Say something...



Lol you aient lying.


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be 50 next click.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

JOMO said:


> 27 with 80% gray hair! Say something...



im 25%....at least.  My lady loves it tho.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

80 is alittle too much. Has to be 50%. Well past a touch of salt and pepper.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> im 25%....at least.  My lady loves it tho.



Yup I do love it alright!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm 39, and hornier than a 16 yr old!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm curious how old you THINK I am... If you're in the know, STFU on this one.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

41 yrs old.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm curious how old you THINK I am... If you're in the know, STFU on this one.



Around 33?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yup I do love it alright!!



hes the king of reach arounds.......jus an fyi, not to brag but yea, hes got skillz.:>


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm curious how old you THINK I am... If you're in the know, STFU on this one.



35........


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 15, 2013)

Im coming up to 40 in six months...no one believes it...and I admit I like that..


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm 28, and POB is 17 I believe


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2013)

I will be 41 soon.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2013)

44 and look 35 but feel like I'm 29!
And I act like I'm 22


----------



## g0re (Jan 15, 2013)

Almost 29, look like I'm 21


----------



## DF (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm 43 with no gray.  Those are blonde highlights :-$


----------



## italian1 (Jan 15, 2013)

36  and gray as a mother fucker as well.  I agree a little gray is ok but I'm well past that.  Too much stress I tell everyone but I don't think it has anything to do with it.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 15, 2013)

italian1 said:


> 36  and gray as a mother fucker as well.  I agree a little gray is ok but I'm well past that.  Too much stress I tell everyone but I don't think it has anything to do with it.



I understand your pain. Im going on 11yrs with grey. Noticed my first one at 16. Still will not dye it, I flaunt the shit it of it.


----------



## italian1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah same here.  Started when I was young.  Fuckin hilarious- have four kids, like a month ago my 4 yr old daughter comes up to me and is like "So daddy I see that your hair is really getting white, are you sure your not turning into a witch.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2013)

grind4it said:


> For whatever reasons I get younger guys at the gym ask me how old I am. It is usally followed by a backhanded comment like, "you look good for an old guy".
> 
> This has got my little mind wondering how old you guys are? Obviously we all build mental pictures of people based on things they say online.
> Some of you have posted your age, but a lot have not.
> ...



Yea Grind I've gotten those backhanded
Comments on occasion. What I like to
Do is catch their punk ass on another 
Day. Like on my leg day. 
I'm lean and I've got mass I lift heavy
And I train hard. I started when I was 17
And never ever stopped
So ill go up to the smart ass and say hey,
You look like your in good shape, my partner
Couldn't come today, you want to train
Together? They always say yes
Then I show that fucker a workout like
He's never done. I literally push his ass
Until he pukes. Then I return his back
Handed comment to him.


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

I just turned 29....

I am a year away from the big 30...  I feel old. So much i need to accomplish before i hit 30


----------



## R1rider (Jan 15, 2013)

I look like im 19 tho


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea ill be 28 next month.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yea ill be 28 next month.



was up young buck


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 15, 2013)

According to my birth certificate, 34. According to ex girlfriends,12.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 15, 2013)

Will be 49 years, in a few months!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 15, 2013)

52 going on 19


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 15, 2013)

38 and growing


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 15, 2013)

35...skipped gray and went straight to white as fuck. Started when I was bout 22


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2013)

sounds like we have a few silver foxes here.....

im prolly 2-3 yrs away


----------



## Jada (Jan 15, 2013)

31 but been told I don't look like it


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 15, 2013)

50 years old


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 15, 2013)

Turned 53 just recently, feel like 25.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 15, 2013)

lots of older guys now, when i joined we were rare around here


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 15, 2013)

ken said:


> lots of older guys now, when i joined we were rare around here



MOST new boards are a haven for newbies / younger guys , getting the older / more experienced crowd to join is what decides if a new board will make it or not.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 15, 2013)

just turned 29 and i'm not gonna lie,  it's fuckin with me a little bit.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2013)

I think 31


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 16, 2013)

31 and I still look like I'm 17


----------



## 0tj0 (Jan 16, 2013)

27. Look 35 though. Mostly cause I'm bald as shit. (see picture to left).... I act maybe 12.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 16, 2013)

That's funny. I stay lean as well. Unfortunately I have come to learn in my old age to stay lean (personally) it takes a lot more than it did in my twenties; or thirties for that matter. my diet is brutial and I have to keep my rest between sets to 30 seconds or less and work-in low cardio (120-130 bpm). The kids I workout with shit when they try and jump in with me and I keep telling them to pick up the pace or get the hell out of my way.



JAXNY said:


> Yea Grind I've gotten those backhanded
> Comments on occasion. What I like to
> Do is catch their punk ass on another
> Day. Like on my leg day.
> ...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah it's amazing how the older guys and younger guys get along. Shit some of you bastards are older than my dad.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 16, 2013)

Funny, you'll be this age sooner than you think. I'm looking at guys in thier 50s here and thinking good I know I'll still be solid for at least another decade. I haven't see anyone in thier 60s post in this thread. I got a gym buddy that is 63 and has been on the bus sense the late 70s the guy is tore up. Great body....don't see many in thier 60s.



BigHerm said:


> Yeah it's amazing how the older guys and younger guys get along. Shit some of you bastards are older than my dad.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 16, 2013)

28....look 25...feel like 40...fuck like 18


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 16, 2013)

Popeye said:


> 28....look 25...feel like 40...fuck like 18....lies like im a politician




there i fixed that for you.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 16, 2013)

26 years old


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

R1rider said:


> I just turned 29....
> 
> I am a year away from the big 30...  I feel old. So much i need to accomplish before i hit 30



Your just getting started man.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 16, 2013)

44 in Feb. and I will rock that shit!


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 16, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Funny, you'll be this age sooner than you think. I'm looking at guys in their 50s here and thinking good I know I'll still be solid for at least another decade. I haven't see anyone in their 60s post in this thread. I got a gym buddy that is 63 and has been on the bus sense the late 70s the guy is tore up. Great body....don't see many in their 60s.


i kid you guys not, there was a guy that worked out in my gym that was 80. he was a bit wrinkly, but this guy was still doing squats at 80. he still had some decent mass and muscle tone.
he was old but he was fighting it well. it just goes to show you that its all about you and will power, even at 80 you can be fit and strong. its when you let yourself slack that the
age will hit you like a baseball bat out of no where and take you down. that's why ive never stopped working out since i started when i was 17. ill get older every year but ill fight the aging
process with everything ive got. and id say right now im giving age an ass whoopin!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2013)

45, people are always shocked....get pegged for 32-34..yeah baby!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> 33 still look 25



I want proof


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 16, 2013)

34 still look mid 20s or younger. Still gettin carded for beer with a clean shaven face. If I'm scruffy they seem to not card as much. FUCK maybe I'm getting old. Lol!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I want proof



ask herm....hes seen BB's goods


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 16, 2013)

28 and I as well get carded everywhere.    Even bars that knew me


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 16, 2013)

Ill be 34 on the 30th this month....... Not gonna lie some days I feel 70, some I feel in my 20s.... Just hoping to be my best and kill it everyday!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im 23, I act 23, I look 22, and I bang hoes


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Im 23, I act 23, I look 22, and I bang hoes



yep.....22 for sure


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 16, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> yep.....22 for sure



Come at me bro!

Btw did you try out Muscle Maker Grill yet?!?! lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2013)

what da fuk is that???


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 16, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> ask herm....hes seen BB's goods



To answer the question about bb yes he does and has nice goods.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 17, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Im 23, I act 23, I look 22, and I bang hoes



You're 22, act like you're 16, and look like you'r 33.


----------



## theminister (Jan 17, 2013)

I am 42, good health, great shape, love life, have a beautiful Chinese wife, two bright and handsome boys - I am blessed


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 17, 2013)

38. Pretend like Im still bullet proof like I was when I was 25.   That shit dont fly when you get old....  If I take a beatin at the gym it may be 2 weeks before Im right again!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 17, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> what da fuk is that???



That new place of food eating in our area ya goof


----------



## getgains (Jan 17, 2013)

36 with the mentality of a 13 year old and the sex drive of 5 16 year olds plus im still growing so i guess im still in puberty fuk yeah!


----------

